# West branch



## aj yount (May 18, 2017)

I’m wanting to hunt west branch but I have conflicting information. I have been told by the odnr and state park that west branch is open to the public and IS NOT a lottery hunt for the normal season. But my father also called west branch and was told it is a lottery hunt only... I’ve called multiple people and get conflicting information. I finally got portage county rangers phone number but unfortunately he is not in the office and is sick (so I’ve been told). I would like to go hunt it on Sunday but I’m having a hard time getting a clear answer. Any help?


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

The last blind lottery I went to we were told you would now be allowed to free lance there. This was about 4 years ago.


----------



## jmay (Jun 12, 2012)

https://ohiodnr.gov/static/documents/wildlife/wildlife-area-maps/westbranch.pdf



you can freelance anywhere expect the no hunting zone on this map


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

They draw for seasonal blinds at WB during the summer lotteries. It's a lottery only lake.


----------



## jmay (Jun 12, 2012)

This is not correct. They do draw 8 blind spots there but you can absolutely freelance west branch. The blind draw is for state parks. Has nothing to do with the rest of the wildlife area


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

There are definite numbered signs around the lake right now...with old & new blinds near most of the ones I saw last week


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

There is a lottery for blinds. The blind locations are on some of the key points and islands of the lake. You can hunt anywhere else as long as you stay away from those blinds. We hunted there last year. Just found a spot along the shore that looked good. Only got 1 shot at a duck and a few shots at geese. Went home empty handed. Wasn't in the right spot. Check the map to make sure you aren't hunting in the no hunting areas.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

just launch your boat and go fishing. have the shot gun close


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Stay out of the no hunting zones//Besides that go where you want. If the blinds are not being used have at it


----------

